# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Երկրպագուհիները

## Սերխիո

:Tongue: ահա նրանք :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

նորից :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի նրանք :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

:Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

:Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

:Blush:

----------


## Հենո

Ում 18-ը չի լրացել թող էս նկարը չնայի… :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Ռուսաստան… :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Ֆրանսիա :Love:

----------

